# Pipelle endometrial scratch? The



## princess30 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Lovelies  

I am just about to embark on ICSI full fresh cycle, to enable us to have a sibling for our beautiful baby girl - this will be our 7th cycle.

As this is our very last push for bubba no:2 as we only have 1straw of dh sperm on ice left - we are throwing everything at this cycle. We are using EEVA & Assisted Hatching if required. 

Last night & today I've been googling like a crazy women..trying not to but can't help it...have any of you had pipelle endometrial scratch after your first bubba's going into a new cycle to try for no:2 as we had multiple failed tx with good quality embryos, always thought because it was male issue and nothing every showing up wrong for me that embies didn't bed down as would just end in another m/c

Interested in anyone that give me any information at all...im just waiting on my clinic ringing me bm as im due to start norethisterone on 28 th.

Thanks
Princess


----------



## princess30 (Feb 13, 2009)

Spoke to my consultant highly recommends due to  previous history.
Booked in for Tuesday morning 10.30am extra £250 if it works I dont care


----------

